# Suggested loading ramps for Honda HSS928ATD



## RedVoodoo (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a Honda HSS928ATD (track drive) snow blower. I want to purchase the correct loading ramps to load the snow blower into the back of my truck (Dodge RAM 1500). 

According to the owner's manual, I will need at least an 11 ft. ramp(s). I've searched the Internet and various ramp stores, but all I seem to find are ramps designed for ATVs, golf carts etc., and nothing specific for my type of snow blower.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thank you,

Dave


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

11ft of ramps? Probably written by a lawyer. You got a TT unit following you around where the ramps will be stowed? Blowers can climb a wall if needed.:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## RedVoodoo (Mar 11, 2016)

*Thank you.*

Thank you for your reply.


My concern was even though I can move the auger housing up a little bit before rolling it up the ramp, I'm afraid that if the angle of the housing isn't right, the housing will drag on the ramp? I've not found any local places that sell ramps to even test it out, so I thought if there was someone with the same snow blower I had, they may have a solution or suggestion on a more appropriate ramp length or place to purchase the ramp.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I just loaded a Toro 928 HD into my GMC Sierra Z71 1500 with these ramps.
Motorcycle Lift Ramp - Great Deals on Motorcycle Lift Ramps at Harbor Freight

No problem. Steep incline but it worked.


----------



## RedVoodoo (Mar 11, 2016)

*Thank you!*

Mrfixit...thank you very much for your suggestion. I'll check out the link. As you can understand, that incline angle is what's concerning to load that blower. I'll definitely look at the site you're suggesting.


Appreciate your reply.


Dave


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have 7ft ramps and back my ariens (wheeled) into my 1500 silverado without any issues


----------



## RedVoodoo (Mar 11, 2016)

*Thank you!*

Ariens1976...thank you. I'll definitely check into ramps that length as well.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have that same machine And use regular folding ramps for mine. Tilt the auger back and it goes right up. 
I strap the two ramps together and then to the ball hitch so they don't kick out.
I have a f150 with 2" lift.
Thought it would be scary but it is very uneventful


----------



## RedVoodoo (Mar 11, 2016)

*Thank you!*

Gator9329...Thank you for the info. What size is/are the ramps you use?


When loading your snow blower, do you back it up the ramp or move it forward up the ramp?


----------



## bndawgs (Jan 27, 2016)

Could always get a set of these, then make your ramps as long as you wanted to out out of wood.


----------

